# Running extension wires for 240v ballasts



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Dan Klover (Mar 10, 2017)

B-Nabs said:


> Nope.


Thank you for your reply. Could you tell me why it wouldn't work? Just to be clear I'm talking about the wires from the ballasts to the lamp sockets not the wires from the controller to the ballast. Thank you


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Because you can't magically combine the outputs of two ballasts onto one set of wires and then split them back up again at the other end. It just doesn't work that way.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

That would be like taking wires off of a bunch of breakers on the same phase, connecting them all to a bigger wire, and then at the other end splicing a bunch of smaller wires to the big one, and taking them off to run different dedicated loads.


----------



## Dan Klover (Mar 10, 2017)

B-Nabs said:


> That would be like taking wires off of a bunch of breakers on the same phase, connecting them all to a bigger wire, and then at the other end splicing a bunch of smaller wires to the big one, and taking them off to run different dedicated loads.


Thx man I get it now. Basically it would be like combing two loads into one and trying to magically split the loads at the other end. Well I could've blown up thousands of dollars worth of equipment trying to save $500 in wire. Glad I asked and glad you answered.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Is there some compelling reason you can't control the ballast input?
Give us a clue as to what you are trying to accomplish before the mods have their coffee and toss you out.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

After rereading the OP, I took it to mean you're running lamp or SO cord between fixtures. Only a DIYer would do that. That's just wrong on so many levels. :no:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Dan Klover said:


> Can I tie together two 14/3 lamp wires from two separate ballasts into one 12/3 wire for my run and then back into two separate 14/3 at the lamp sockets? My runs are long and I'm wiring up 16 lights with 16 ballasts but I'm hoping to do two lights per extension to save on material costs. The 16 ballasts run off a single 240v controller. Thank you.


What kind of ballast and type of lamps ? there in most case between the lamp and ballast there is a limitation of max distance you can use but majorty of the ballast I know most useally limit 1 to 4 meter the most unless you got probe start metal halide or old school mercury vapour lamp then it can go a bit ways all it depending all those factors it can changed a bit.

Most flourscents .,,, no way unless it spec'ed on the ballast. 

You have to read up the manufacter instruction for the contoller to set it up and type of conductors they are allowed.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I can remember several older installations where the ballasts were installed 40' or so away and 1000 volt rated THW run between the ballasts and lamp sockets.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> I can remember several older installations where the ballasts were installed 40' or so away and 1000 volt rated THW run between the ballasts and lamp sockets.


HeHe.,, ya it do bring me alot of memories with that and I really enjoy see the noobs try to trobleshooting the dammed thing .,, 

one noobs make a mistake with criscrossed the pair of conductors due one set was for 400 watt probe Metalhalide and other pair was for 1Kw probe start Metal halide and it was not excatally pretty sight when the 400 watt bulb blew up as soon the noob tell me about it and I knew what is going on and told him did he criscrossed pairs and he say " ahh I think so and Hudson we have trouble " and I just cuss at him in French.,,


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

frenchelectrican said:


> HeHe.,, ya it do bring me alot of memories with that and I really enjoy see the noobs try to trobleshooting the dammed thing .,,
> 
> one noobs make a mistake with criscrossed the pair of conductors due one set was for 400 watt probe Metalhalide and other pair was for 1Kw probe start Metal halide and it was not excatally pretty sight when the 400 watt bulb blew up as soon the noob tell me about it and I knew what is going on and told him did he criscrossed pairs and he say " ahh I think so and Hudson we have trouble " and I just cuss at him in French.,,


So...

He learned something new -- and *blue* -- and French.


----------

